# 06 350z aftermarket radio wont come on



## Bledstonerxxx (Feb 1, 2016)

Bought a 350z that didnt come with radio head got an aftermarket radio and cant seem to get it to turn on, fuses are good, previous owner had one in but took it out when selling it a couple wires were spliced not sure what to do, any leads?


----------



## Carter_member (Nov 16, 2016)

1.Check all the car wiring harness to see if they are connected correctly. 2. check if the aftermarket radio is compatible with the 350z, you can contact the dealer. If it is not compatible, then you will need to get another one which is compatible with this, there are couples of manufactures such as seicane produce car radio for 350z. Wish you all the best.


----------



## maxz (Dec 22, 2016)

why not ask the prior owner WHAT BRAND he installed(and then removed..why??)


----------

